# Edit your own post button



## summerdays (25 Apr 2010)

I think I'm going mad - but twice now I have wanted to re-edit my own post and can't find the button to do it... I'm sure it used to be next to the quote button... but I could be wrong. Can some post a screen shot showing where the button is ... or is anyone else having the same problem. (Or last option - I've gone mad!)


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2010)

Ok - well its appeared on the above post - but I went back to the thread I was having problems on and got the following screen shot:







Note - No edit button.


----------



## Mark_Robson (25 Apr 2010)

I just checked mine and it looks fine. It may be worth clearing your browsers cache and cookies and then logging out and back in.


----------



## Davidc (25 Apr 2010)

summerdays said:


> I think I'm going mad - ...... (Or last option - I've gone mad!)



You're a Cycle Chat forum member - so why do you need to ask?

More seriously, I've met this on here and on another forum with similar looking pages so possibly the same software. It has cleared for me after logging off and back on again.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2010)

Admin has been mucking around under the bonnet recently...


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2010)

Seems to only be on that thread in the Wanted section ... looking at other recent posts that I have made the edit button seems to be there.

Didn't realise how much I used it until it wasn't there. I always reread the thread once its posted and notice errors or something I missed out etc.


----------



## Shaun (25 Apr 2010)

Post editing is turned off in the classified forums so people can't change their offers / agreements after the fact.

Cheers,
Shaun 

P.S. It's in the FAQs ...


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2010)

Opps sorry


----------



## Shaun (25 Apr 2010)

No worries, you're not the only one who's been caught out by that one.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2010)

Admin said:


> Post editing is turned off in the classified forums so people can't change their offers / agreements after the fact.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun
> ...


I'm fairly sure that it has happened to me elsewhere on CC. (I think I've only used the classifieds once and that was ages ago.) If it happens again I'll make a note of it.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2010)

Schoolgirl error from Summerdays


----------



## redjedi (11 Aug 2010)

Bumping this thread rather than starting a new one.

I've just tried to edit my opening post on the London and Home Counties ride thread, so I can update the ride info, but I can no longer do it.


----------



## HaloJ (11 Aug 2010)

redjedi said:


> Bumping this thread rather than starting a new one.
> 
> I've just tried to edit my opening post on the London and Home Counties ride thread, so I can update the ride info, but I can no longer do it.



That is correct. There is an edit window after which a post is locked for editing unless a Mod does it. Subscription users have a larger edit window than non subscribers. Subscriber window is 48 hours I believe.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2010)

Blimey Abs, you know better then me and I'm a bleedin' mod










HaloJ said:


> That is correct. There is an edit window after which a post is locked for editing unless a Mod does it. Subscription users have a larger edit window than non subscribers. Subscriber window is 48 hours I believe.
> 
> Abs


----------

